# connect XBOX 360 to Yamaha RX 3030A



## ctoan66

Hi,
I just bought an RX-3030 and I've connected HDMI cords to cable box (AV-1), DVD player (AV-2), and XBOX 360 (AV-3). I have connected the HDMI (out1) to my Samsung HDTV that's about 4 years old.
The cable box and DVD player are working perfectly but I'm having a problem with the XBOX:
1.] Whenever I switch to AV-3, the screen says "mode not supported". I appreciate any help given. I assume that I could connect using coaxial cables but I would rather use HDMI if at all possible.

The TV is a Samsung HL61A750A1F and is about 4 years old.


----------



## Tonto

The first thing to try is switching the cables. If no change, hook up one of the other sources to the AV-3 input. Process of elimination.

Also, the X-box menu has setting for output resolution (set to 1080p).


----------



## ctoan66

Thanks for the input. Tried all that you suggested and also went with a straight connection to the TV but same result. I did get the resolution set at 1080p on the XBOX but still comes up as "mode not supported".


----------



## Mike Edwards

have you tried connecting the output to AV-1 or AV-2 to see if it's the Xbox or the receiver?


----------

